# New from New zealand



## tnt1960 (Apr 1, 2009)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* NZphil. Have fun here.


----------



## NZphil (May 8, 2009)

thanks for the welcome


----------



## NZphil (May 8, 2009)

thanks for the welcome mat


----------



## jjmorrisjr (Feb 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT :welcome: South Florida here :shade:


----------



## King Country (Nov 7, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Phil, where abouts in Aotearoa are you from? There are a few of us kiwis lurking around these parts, quietly amassing our numbers before the big take over.......but don't tell anyone about it :wink:


----------



## NZphil (May 8, 2009)

hay king country i am from west auckland wot part of k\c are you from


----------



## ks_kiwi (Dec 22, 2004)

You are going to have fun and waste waaaay too much time here :wink:
Welcome aboard


----------



## King Country (Nov 7, 2008)

ks_kiwi said:


> You are going to have fun and waste waaaay too much time here :wink:
> Welcome aboard


Yeah, that sounds about spot on , I'm currently living in Taupo, but hunt around Piopio, near Te Kuiti.


----------



## NZphil (May 8, 2009)

i do a bit of pig hunting down te kuiti with a mate and i have hunted piopio a lot around the farm and @ leaches


----------



## NZphil (May 8, 2009)

cheers for the welcome where abouts in nz are you


----------



## King Country (Nov 7, 2008)

NZphil said:


> i do a bit of pig hunting down te kuiti with a mate and i have hunted piopio a lot around the farm and @ leaches


I grew up kind of round the corner from leaches, instead of a left to get to Leaches, take a right and you're on the way to where I spend most of my time hunting/losing arrows. Haven't been through Leaches since I was a kid though, I've been meaning to get back in there again, any luck so far?


----------



## NZphil (May 8, 2009)

theres nothin down leachers clearing they 1080ed it but around the farm you get the one or two mobs. last hunt with the bow was 5 months ago shot a few. mostly into target archery but i still like to hunt .I think i have hunted around where you grew up but that was with a rifle. what have you hunted with the bow


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

:welcome:

:izza:


----------



## King Country (Nov 7, 2008)

NZphil said:


> theres nothin down leachers clearing they 1080ed it but around the farm you get the one or two mobs. last hunt with the bow was 5 months ago shot a few. mostly into target archery but i still like to hunt .I think i have hunted around where you grew up but that was with a rifle. what have you hunted with the bow


Damn, thought as much! They 1080ed around our place to, so the hunting went to custard pretty quick. The only thing we've got left is a few mobs of goats through the bush, which make for some good hunting anyway. I don't do much target, as there are no target areas close to Taupo, so I hunt instead. I've been meaning to do a roadie to Rotovegas and check out there stuff, but its on the to-do list


----------



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome and good shooting!!


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------

